# how much boost on a stock ecu stock engine 225 Q



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

ok so i have a STOCK 225 q except for a hyperboost diverter valve. i am attempting the washer spring trick and so far it spikes to 18psi and tappers down to the normal 12-14psi. 
whats safe for the stock ECU, stock motor?
is this like havign a chip or does the chip change fuel and ignition timing as well ?
basicly im looking for can i run it this way or do i have to change things, and or take out the washer to be safe? 
thx
Jay


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

if you're hitting 18, you will most likely go into limp mode eventually. 
You need a chip to run that high. A chip does change the fuel and other things to make it run higher boost safely. 
If you want to run a little higher boost safely, you should get an h valve, or a chip, or a boost controller in which case you still can't run very high boost w/o a chip cause the ecu has boost cut parameter...the cheapest is the Hvavle which will raise it up a little


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

your 18psi is fine for everything as far as limits go. my Giac chip held 19psi after a 22psi spike. this is in the upper limits of the k04 turbo. the block has plenty, plenty left before being stressed. a chip,exh, intake 225 is now at 270-280hp range usually. the bottom end is fine up to 400hp.
get a good software set up and start really enjoying your car!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

ya, its weird some gears and some times it will hit 18 psi for a few seconds then hold hard to 14, other times it will hold at no more then 14, and other times still it wont go past 11-12.
then are all WOT pulls at full rpm band but at diff times of the day and such. 
thx for the replies everyone, ya im gonna get a chip asap
this is nicer with the washer/ spring trick though


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

so you know temperature affects boost pressure too
cold days = more dense ai = less boost
hot days = less dense air = more boost.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

How has no one said this yet?! Never, *NEVER* try to tweak boost settings with the DV - it is only for venting excess boost when off the throttle. Put the normal spring back in before you break something







You adjust boost through one of three ways: 1) Swap the N75 valve, 2) Get an MBC (manual boost controller), or 3) get your car tuned. Causing the turbo to hold more boost than it wants to is a good way to kill your turbo. Do some research, there is A SH!TLOAD of information on how to get more power out of your car.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i tried to told 'em but they ain't wanna heard me


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_How has no one said this yet?! Never, *NEVER* try to tweak boost settings with the DV - it is only for venting excess boost when off the throttle. Put the normal spring back in before you break something







You adjust boost through one of three ways: 1) Swap the N75 valve, 2) Get an MBC (manual boost controller), or 3) get your car tuned. Causing the turbo to hold more boost than it wants to is a good way to kill your turbo. Do some research, there is A SH!TLOAD of information on how to get more power out of your car.

I agree 110%... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_How has no one said this yet?! Never, *NEVER* try to tweak boost settings with the DV - it is only for venting excess boost when off the throttle. Put the normal spring back in before you break something







You adjust boost through one of three ways: 1) Swap the N75 valve, 2) Get an MBC (manual boost controller), or 3) get your car tuned. Causing the turbo to hold more boost than it wants to is a good way to kill your turbo. Do some research, there is A SH!TLOAD of information on how to get more power out of your car.

this is what i did, no new springs just what was said on this mod: http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/dvs...g.htm


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

Thats fine, but if it is causing a boost build-up above the stock 14psi for a 225, change what you're doing. The DV does not and should not control the amount of boost your engine is seeing.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Thats fine, but if it is causing a boost build-up above the stock 14psi for a 225, change what you're doing. The DV does not and should not control the amount of boost your engine is seeing.

ok kool, ya i removed the washer, and now its max 14.5 and tapers down to 12psi. so no 18 psi spike.
thanks everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: how much boost on a stock ecu stock engine 225 Q (jason bouchard)*

You need a chip or a tune to get the Boost and timing set. 
I have the REVO Tune along with a few other mods and I am spiking around 25-26psi and Holding around 18. A manual Boost Controller might also help. I have the Modshack Boost Machine which works great and smoothed out boost delivery more than increased boost.
The onset of boost can be adjusted and turbo lag pretty much eliminated. I would get rid of that old Hyperboost DV and get a Forge Splitter Valve which is fully adjustable. No shims or different springs needed


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: how much boost on a stock ecu stock engine 225 Q (IndyTTom)*

A Forge RS is perfect if you just want recirculation. I want to get one whenever I get a new DV, but $220 kinda expensive...


_Modified by l88m22vette at 4:22 PM 6-19-2008_


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: how much boost on a stock ecu stock engine 225 Q (l88m22vette)*

ya i took the shim out and im gonnna grab a boost machine and a chip when i get some money. i think wheels/ tint first for me


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: how much boost on a stock ecu stock engine 225 Q (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_A Forge RS is perfect if you just want recirculation. I want to get one whenever I get a new DV, but $220 kinda expensive...

_Modified by l88m22vette at 4:22 PM 6-19-2008_

i just want one that can hold well with a chip and sound is ok i guess, but i want it to run rite so recirculation is the way to go.


----------

